# Pythiosis or "Swamp Cancer" from Stagnant Water



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I just read about Pythiosis also referred to as "Swamp Cancer" on my newsfeed. Apparently, it is somewhat common in horses and has recently become more common in dogs. It is primarily found in tropical and subtropical areas and I read that 60% of currently reported cases are coming from Florida, but it can be found most anywhere there is standing or stagnant water and warm temperatures. Can be transmitted by drinking infected water, through an open sore or possibly inhalation. Few vets are aware of the disease since it is somewhat new in dogs and it is very often misdiagnosed because the symptoms can mimic so many other things. It also has very high fatality rates unless caught very soon, properly diagnosed and treated with a newly available vaccine. Link with good basic info http://www.pythiosis.com/ . Also, lots to be found on Google. 

I now recall my breeder warning me about dog parks and a client losing one of her pups to Pythiosis after getting in standing water and mud at the park. They lost the dog after a one year battle and $20,000 in medical bills. 

I am already an overprotective mama since Ellie is our only "child" fur or otherwise. We have a pond, marsh and swampy creek all on our property. All of it is interconnected and somewhat tidal driven, but not fast moving by any means. There are also certainly areas in the marsh that hold standing water. I try to keep her out of all of it, she has jumped in maybe 6 or 7 times. She never crossed the little creek into the swamp/marsh until yesterday when her hound dog buddy got out and they went on safari. We are going to have to figure something out to keep the dogs out of that water. My paranoia has officially begun. :-\


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this... I'd never heard of it!!! 
Another of those awful fungal infections/disease that gets your dog, before you even know they have it.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

It is scary stuff and is showing up all over the place. Most recently in Conneticut, not somewhere I would think of as sub-tropical. A bunch of hunting/retrieving dog forums have posts about it and people have lost dogs. I have been reading some more on it and apparently in can also be in grass that recently had standing water. If you saw my "mud wresting" post, that would be my girl and her BFF playing in standing water in the grass a few weeks ago :-\. I want her to have fun and be a dog, but if this is an emerging disease and we have the perfect recipe for it on our property, I have to take precautions. 

The University of Florida has an agricultural center in our town that tests water, soil, etc and is a wonderful resource. UF also has a veterinary college. I am going to contact them tomorrow and see what else they can tell me.


----------

